# How do your hedgies like to sleep?



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

When with me, Axel likes to sleep with a fleece blanky on my lap. He gets nervous when he's anywhere else. .o. He likes to squeeze between my knees/ankles (when I have my legs bowed on the couch) and goes right to sleep. lol
I don't have a cuddle sack for him or sleeping bag, but he seems fine!

Do any of your hedgehogs prefer a certain place to sleep on you? Or do they just prefer their cuddle sacks?


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I generally don't use a cuddle sack for Zannah when she's out. She likes to crawl around on my legs for a bit before settling down to cuddle. Plus, her belly is all nice and warm on my legs.  I almost always put a piece of fleece over her. I generally sit on a bean bag chair, so she'll sometimes crawl down my legs and I have to bring her back up to my lap. Her favorite place is either in the middle of my lap or squeeze between my thigh and the beanbag. All warm and snuggly I suppose.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

cardiologineer said:


> I generally don't use a cuddle sack for Zannah when she's out. She likes to crawl around on my legs for a bit before settling down to cuddle. Plus, her belly is all nice and warm on my legs.  I almost always put a piece of fleece over her. I generally sit on a bean bag chair, so she'll sometimes crawl down my legs and I have to bring her back up to my lap. Her favorite place is either in the middle of my lap or squeeze between my thigh and the beanbag. All warm and snuggly I suppose.


Yeah, my boy does a lot of that. .o.
He wants to squeeze himself into tighter spaces and kind of lay there like a sack of potatoes lol
Never on my lap or stomach (though he once slept in my shirt sleeve before while I was laying down.) Always between my legs. That's the only place where he won't want to explore like crazy and just nap.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think Mal might eventually get to the point of sleeping on just me, but for right now as long as she is in a fleece bag my lap is her fav place to catch a snooze. See example below. LOL :lol:


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Katis228 said:


> I think Mal might eventually get to the point of sleeping on just me, but for right now as long as she is in a fleece bag my lap is her fav place to catch a snooze. See example below. LOL :lol:


lol How sweet!


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

My Mr. Prickles is *ahem* a boob man... It's the only place he ever wants to be.


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

When Thimble comes out he would NEVER think of sleeping! All he wants to do is run around and investigate! 
But in his cage.... he never would sleep in snuggle sacks, but under them. So i decided to buy him a little bed at this pet store. I flipped it upside down and its like a fluffy cave/fort and he absolutely LOVES it!!!  yay!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Maggie's mother made Reginald a little pet bed, which of course he never used until we flipped it over. We hid some food under there so he'd try to use it, and he seemed pretty happy with it. I was always worried that he could get in and not get out, but whiel it was in there he started developing an abrasion on his nose. We think it was from him lifting it with his nose, so we took it out.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

*On their own*
Satin - little crescent shape under her liner
Tex - multiple positions anywhere (wheel, hedgiebag, middle of floor)
Bella - under hat or wrapped up in blankie in igloo

*With human*
Satin - crescent shape, superman shape - on arm, under shirt on belly, up sleeve
Tex - crescent, superman, right side up, upside down with legs flopped all over... anywhere, anyhow - on arm, belly, up sleeve... He also slept in my left hand with his little arm wrapped around my thumb. I miss that terribly. 
Bella - will not let guard down; no sleeping in presence of humans


----------

